# ISO downloads not working!



## Panzerknacker (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello,

 I am new to this forum and FreeBSD, the reason I registered is because I try to download the ISO image to burn an installation disk, but every time the download hangs between 55 and 80% and IE says 'download interrupted' and it has to start over but the same thing happens. I want to get into FreeBSD but I cannot download it! Anyone else having the same problem? The following are the links I am talking about:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/r...-IMAGES/9.2/FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/r...IMAGES/9.2/FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 17, 2013)

Panzerknacker said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and FreeBSD, the reason I registered is because I try to download the ISO image to burn an installation disk, but every time the download hangs between 55 and 80% and IE says 'download interrupted' and it has to start over but the same thing happens. I want to get into FreeBSD but I cannot download it! Anyone else having the same problem? The following are the links I am talking about:
> 
> ...



This is very weird! :e

Try to download it with other desktop browser or via torrent.


----------



## Panzerknacker (Nov 17, 2013)

I am trying it now with FileZilla ftp client but the same thing happens!


----------



## Panzerknacker (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok the torrent worked, thanks! But I think the files are broken on official FTP server, can someone else test if they work?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 17, 2013)

Panzerknacker said:
			
		

> Ok the torrent worked, thanks! But I think the files are broken on official FTP server, can someone else test if they work?



You can use an online FTP tester and verify that it currently works, e.g. 

```
#Server details
Host: 204.152.184.73
Port: 21
Username: anonymous
Password: [color="Green"]<empty>[/color]
```


----------



## Panzerknacker (Nov 17, 2013)

The online FTP tester gives me errors when I enter ftp.freebsd.org

Can someone try to fully download one of the files I linked?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2013)

The CD ISO downloaded just fine in under four minutes. Try the Dutch mirror if you like (ftp.nl.freebsd.org).


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 17, 2013)

Panzerknacker said:
			
		

> The online FTP tester gives me errors when I enter ftp.freebsd.org
> 
> Can someone try to fully download one of the files I linked?



I checked that ftp.freebsd.org is working properly using wget(1)():
`% wget [url=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.2/FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... -disc1.iso[/url]`

As @DutchDaemon suggested you can try other FTP mirrors as the above example, the Dutch one.

Note that Wget is available for Windows and other platforms.


----------

